# Почему неожиданно начинает болеть позвоночник?



## Pleion (24 Май 2021)

Всем хай, ребят, почему позвоночник начинает неожиданно болеть?
Если люди худые, кости да кожа, мышц нет и у них все хорошо, есть спортивные люди и у них с молода проблемы различного типа, ну с полными понятно все.
Почему врачи любят не заморачиватся и просто ставят «остеохондроз», так же как «ОРВИ» где может быть все что угодно о менее серьезного до более серьезное.
Ну и самое для меня под вопросом, что приводит к ускоренному разрушению, работа сидя (любая сфера) или спорт в зале, а может быть стресс/нервы, нарушение ритма жизни? 
почему проблемы после 25+ у нового поколения? Когда я вижу когда бабушка живее меня, без грыж там и прочие, для меня становится очень дурно и унизительно?
Собираю мнение, хочу понять кто больше всех болеет((

Да. Еще начали новое слово применять для общего обозначения различных болезней спины это «дорсопатия» что то из разряда ОРЗ типа только по-другому звучит.😅


----------



## горошек (24 Май 2021)

Pleion написал(а):


> что приводит к ускоренному разрушению, работа сидя (любая сфера) или спорт в зале, а может быть стресс/нервы, нарушение ритма жизни?


И то, и другое и третье, и плюс генетика. И последнее, возможно, одно из самых главных. А.... и питание ещё в какой-то степени. Вместо парного молочка, как раньше пили, почти всё порошковое, стабилизированное фосфатами, а фосфор антагонист  кальция, и т д и т п. 


Pleion написал(а):


> почему проблемы после 25+ у нового поколения? Когда я вижу когда бабушка живее меня, без грыж там и прочие, для меня становится очень дурно и унизительно?


Потому что всего выше перечисленного в современной жизни стало гораздо больше. И опять же генетика. Фактор естественного отбора с развитием медицины почти перестал работать. А больше всего всяких болячек, в том числе и по позвоночнику, у людей с дисплазией соединительной ткани, а она как раз передаётся по наследству, и возможно, усугубляется от поколения к поколению, передаваясь суммарно от папы с мамой.


----------



## Дина (24 Май 2021)

А он не начинает НЕОЖИДАННО болеть. Достаточно вспомнить по жизни-то "прихватывало" ли спину когда, даже в подростковом возрасте, нарушения осанки-все туда же, таскание тяжестей (а что, я молодой/молодая, мне не тяжело) и т.д. и т.п.
Капля за каплей и получаем . Даже сверхпрочные сплавы изнашиваются.


----------



## Pleion (4 Сен 2021)

Кто раньше прыгал по гаражам и падал с деревьев, или иные действия совершал связанные с нагрузками, делитесь опытом детства, очень интересно 🤔💭


----------



## Дмитрийbok (4 Сен 2021)

Pleion написал(а):


> Кто раньше прыгал по горожам и падал с деревьев, или иное действия совершал связаными с нагрузками, делитесь опытом детства, очень интересно 🤔💭


Насколько помню детство (хотя его только и помню из своей жизни) бегал по городам, прыгал с гаража на гараж, прыгал с гаража на землю, а это порядка метров 2,5. Прыгал через арыки (система оросительных каналов вокруг сельхозхозяйственных полей) шириной от 2 до 3 метром. Разбегаешься метром 20-30 и прыгаешь, летишь, приземляешься, порой удачно, а порой ноги вперёд проскальзывают и ты хрясь со всей дури спиной и головой о землю, встал, почесал репу и дальше побежал за огурцами и помидорами. С тарзанки падал и ничего. Играли в слона, когда на спину тебе со всей дури залетает твой корешь, а то два,три и потом еще тащи их метров 30. Весело было конечно... А с чего начались проблемы со спиной в зрелом возрасте, я уже и не помню. Нужно перечитывать темы свои заново.


----------



## Никанор (5 Сен 2021)

Неожиданно ничего не бывает и заболеванием позвоночника тоже. Для всех неожиданностей создаются условия, которые могут продолжаться очень и очень долго.
Проблемы со здоровьем могут закладываться уже при зарождении плода. Первым и единственным органом в данный момент сформированным и работающим органом, является кровеносная система. Вот как она работает и зависит будущее состояние здоровья.
В начале нулевых годов проходила информация, что медицина научилась уже в начале внутриутробного развития плода, по состоянию крови определять болезни, которые будут сопутствовать человеку на протяжении всей его жизни.
"Неожиданность" появления остеохондроза тоже закладывается в этот период.


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

Никанор написал(а):


> Первым и единственным органом в данный момент сформированным и работающим органом, является кровеносная система. Вот как она работает и зависит будущее состояние здоровья.



Формирование соединительной ткани в организме закладывается генетически ещё при зачатии. Вот от неё-то и зависит общее здоровье человека, а также формирование органов и систем во внутриутробном периоде, в том числе и сердечно-сосудистой.


----------



## Никанор (5 Сен 2021)

@горошек, всё заложено генетически при зачатии. Чтобы эти зачатки начали развиваться необходима энергия. Энергия сама по себе к ним не поступит. Для этого и создана кровеносная система. Генетически она уже заложена в соответствующие органы полностью в рабочем состоянии.


----------



## tatabel (5 Сен 2021)

Никанор написал(а):


> Всё заложено генетически при зачатии. Чтобы эти зачатки начали развиваться необходима энергия. Энергия сама по себе к ним не поступит.


И?
Не совсем поняла ваш посыл.
Вы имеете ввиду, что нужно гимнастика, массаж и ЛФК в последующей для прокачки тканей?


----------



## Никанор (5 Сен 2021)

@tatabel, начинать нужно с кровеносной системы.
Вы уверены, что стенки ваших капилляров полноценно пропускают принесённое мышцам питание и также полноценно пропускают через себя отходы от жизнедеятельности мышц?
Всё что вы перечислили сродни запуска двигателя автомобиля с буксира. Заводится, но причину отказа нужно искать...


----------



## tatabel (5 Сен 2021)

@Никанор, да, согласна, капилляры имеют не маловажную роль, ну и магний.


----------



## Никанор (5 Сен 2021)

Что делает магний в организме?


----------



## tatabel (5 Сен 2021)

Из интернета - Магний способствует уменьшению усталости и утомляемости, помогает в правильном функционировании мышц и способствует поддержанию структуры и функции зубов и костей.

Обычно при беременности назначают, но не советую пить без показаний какие либо витамины, вдруг его и так избыток в организме.


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> ...вдруг его и так избыток в организме


Читала и уже как-то писала на форуме, что по мнению ученых нехватка магния есть у 80% жителей нашей страны, а у 20% из них она вызывает симптомы.
Сейчас магния меньше стало в почвах, а отсюда и в продуктах. Да много ли современный человек ест цельнозерновых каш и т п?


----------



## tatabel (5 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> ...по мнению ученых нехватка магния есть у 80% жителей нашей страны, а у 20% из них она вызывает симптомы.


Я к такой статистике отношусь с осторожностью.


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

Ну это не совсем и статистика…. Но мне кажется, что магния по нашей жизни реально многим не хватает.


----------

